

John Carmack: 20 years after Doom - cma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOzkUKJCxTw

======
thelinked
A version with improved audio and corrected aspect ratio can be found here.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaN4wUii0T0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaN4wUii0T0)

